# Fabricación de un arranque estrella triángulo sin contactores ni reles.



## franz6786 (Nov 21, 2008)

Buenas noches , tengo un proyecto el cual es un arranque estrella triángulo de un motor trifásico pero no se puede utilizar  contactores, reles simples y reles de estado solido, en si el proyecto consta de un motor de arranque en estrella y con un ldr y un contador haga una cuenta de 7 y en ese instante cambie de estrella a triangulo el motor. Escuché que con una lógica de tiristores puedo simular un rele de estado solido, quisiera saber como se hace eso?

P.D: también tendría que ponerle un temporizador para el cambio de estado al motor si o no ? Y si fuera así, que método sería el mas recomendable?


----------



## pepechip (Nov 21, 2008)

Si utilizas triac te sera mas comodo, ademas tendras que activarlos con un optoacoplador.


----------



## franz6786 (Nov 21, 2008)

Cómo lo lograría con triac, en que polarización colocaría al triac y los optos?


----------



## joorge (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola franz

Hay una patente publicada en freepatentsonline que hace exactamente eso. Creo que por temas legales y normas del foro no debo postearla. 

No obstante puedes darte de alta grátis, yo lo hice. Sin darte de alta puedes ver el texto de la patente pero no te dejan acceder a los dibujos, y los necesitas. 

La patente que te interesa es esta:

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/EP0364589.pdf

Yo todos los estrella triangulo que he hecho han sido convencionales. Si lo consigues ya nos contarás, suena muy interesante.

Espero que la patente te sirva para algo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola Jorge,

Si tienes el numero de la patente o el titulo puedes buscarla en Google Patent, es gratuito y puedes descargar la patente completa.

http://www.google.com/patents

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Nov 22, 2008)

Este es un esquema teorico que acabo de crear, si coincide con la patente es pura casualidad.
el circuito de disparo con el optoacoplador tendras que ponerle uno a cada triac, lo he omitido por no sobrecargar el esquema.


----------



## cripty (Sep 29, 2009)

Interesante, pero al funcionar un triac tiene perdidas que te parece si despues de encender el motor con los triac's pones contactores de by pass así tus triac's no trabajarán todo el tiempo y las perdidas serán menores.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 29, 2009)

Patentar un arrancador? Ya es desperdiciar dinero.
Los arrancadores comerciales no usan triac por ser la carga inductiva, usan dos tiristores formando el triac para tener mas aguante a la corriente dt. se usan dos dejando una fase directa al motor, cae de cajon no usar tres ¿Verdad?.
Saludos.


----------



## cripty (Sep 29, 2009)

Una consulta, por que una fase va directa al motor, ya que si por alguna razón no se activan los tiristores de una fase el motor se quemaría y sería perjudicial para el motor , no lo crees?
Yo usaría un esquema como el que adjunto, claro, cambiando los triacs por tiristores en anti paralelo, que te parece? Mi problema es que quiero minimizar el arco en el contactor por eso los triac's fueron mi primera opción, estos pueden ser reemplazados por tiristores, que opinas

Ver el archivo adjunto 23856


----------



## egp (Jul 25, 2022)

Hola a todos.
¡Alguien sabe de algún circuito electrónico con transistores sin contactoras que cambie la conexión entre estrella y triangulo para que lo controle un microcontroador?
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2022)

¿ Y que problema habría en controlar contactores mediante un microcontrolador ?


----------



## egp (Jul 25, 2022)

Para no poner algo voluminoso y ruidoso en un circuito que es puramente electronico y compacto relativamente pequeño.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 25, 2022)

egp dijo:


> Para no poner algo voluminoso y ruidoso en un circuito que es puramente electronico y compacto relativamente pequeñ


¿ Para cuantos HP ? ¿ Que tensión de trabajo necesita  ( 3 x 110VCA / 3x220VCA / 3x380) ?

Como sea, esto de abajo sirve para todo asunto hasta 40HP . 
Eso si, no es nada barato. Sepa que lo que usted pidió, no es para aficionados.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 25, 2022)

Hace eones que NO se usan los arranques Y-D , se usan arrancadores.

Es la típica práctica obsoleta que se sigue haciendo en clase por inercia.

Aparte de eso no tiene sentido tu propuesta. Si sabes cómo va un arranque estrella triángulo sabrás que harían falta como seis o nueve triacs y no tengo nada claro que llegase a funcionar medio bien por las redes snubber etc que harían falta.

Y para poner seis triacs o doce tiristores paas obtener solo "dos escalones", pones dos triacs o cuatro tiristores y tienes infinitos escalones en un arrancador.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 25, 2022)

egp dijo:


> Para no poner algo voluminoso y ruidoso en un circuito que es puramente electronico y compacto relativamente pequeño.


Esto también puede ser manejado por un controlador a transistores,  sin mucho ruido. Lo que hace ruido es el motor, pero en cualquier opción.


----------



## el_patriarca (Jul 26, 2022)

Al menos no quiere para arduino


----------



## Scooter (Jul 26, 2022)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Al menos no quiere para arduino


¿Que diferencia habría?


----------



## unmonje (Jul 26, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que diferencia habría?


Marketing


----------



## mcrven (Jul 26, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿ Para cuantos HP ? ¿ Que tensión de trabajo necesita  ( 3 x 110VCA / 3x220VCA / 3x380) ?
> 
> Como sea, esto de abajo sirve para todo asunto hasta 40HP .
> Eso si, no es nada barato. Sepa que lo que usted pidió, no es para aficionados.



De mi parte considero que no deberían atenderse temas de niveles de Alta Potencia y/o industriales, en un foro como el nuestro.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 26, 2022)

Entonces sería www foro Arduino.com o como propuse  en su día www.555+4017.com

No te quito razón, en muchas ocasiones he visto consultas de distribución en AT que me han dejado muy alucinado.
Por otro lado el Y-∆ como dije anteriormente es meramente didáctico, hace décadas que no se usan, ni siquiera un arrancador, cualquiera con un dedo de frente pone rápidamente un variador por miles de motivos.

No se discutir sobre el concepto y el uso de ciertas potencias no lo veo mal. Ahora mismo está abierto el de 10kW en vc para calentar agua que me resulta muy pintoresco.

Quizás debería de cambiar el fondo de ciertos hilos y que apareciese una marca de agua con la señal de peligro+ilegal en fosforescente, y no lo digo de broma.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 26, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Entonces sería www foro Arduino.com o como propuse  en su día www.555+4017.com
> 
> No te quito razón, en muchas ocasiones he visto consultas de distribución en AT que me han dejado muy alucinado.
> Por otro lado el Y-∆ como dije anteriormente es meramente didáctico, hace décadas que no se usan, ni siquiera un arrancador, cualquiera con un dedo de frente pone rápidamente un variador por miles de motivos.
> ...


En Europa es altamente probable lo que usted dice , pero no en sur américa...
Todavía atiendo cada tanto algún, estrella/ triangulo, del tercer mundo.    🤣
¿Porque ? Pues en el presente escenario, un Inverter casi nunca está al alcance del promedio , ni pensar en su preparación.
Con solo decir que, encontrar a alguien que sepa como *configurar un inverter,* para ponerlo a funcionar , es todo un problema y un costo importante para muchos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 26, 2022)

Siguen habiendo muchísimos. A lo que me refiero es que nuevos se instalan poquísimos.

Pero bueno, arcaísmos y personal no formado hay a montones, no te creas. Puedes ver cosas sorprendentes.


----------



## albersan (Jul 26, 2022)

Yo creo que las tecnologías antiguas y que están suficientemente probadas, no tienen por qué estar obsoletas.

Como todas las cosas tienen sus ventajas e inconvenientes, a partir de cierta potencia, un variador de frecuencia en una instalación de alta potencia, también puede ser un problema.
Las instalaciones por encima de los 40Kw, la mayoría de veces, son infraestructuras críticas que tienen que tener un rápido mantenimiento.
Rebombeos de agua, trituración de desechos de materias fecales, bombas para pozos de suministro a población.
Los variadores  de frecuencia están muy bien hasta que!!!.... llegó un  aparato eléctrico o los armónicos de la red o la electrónica le da por fallar.
 Claro que es mi punto de vista y mi experiencia, un contactor se cambia en poco tiempo y lo tiene disponible cualquier almacén de electricidad.
Lo de los variadores se ve muy bonito desde fuera, pero es otra historia.


----------

